# Pretty Darn Lame!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, I think it is pretty darn (OOPS I said Darn, sorry!) lame that a thread got locked for NO appearant reason. TOS rules??? Come on Bob, we are adults here and nothing was said that bad in that "pin" thread that you closed. Opinions were being said and heard alike...Isn't that what these discussion boards are about? I guess not. Or are we to conform to "rules" making us "YES" people to the specs of whoever runs this site? No, not everyone agreed with eachother, but things were kept pretty civil if you ask me....So are people not allowed to disagree? 

I feel that this over moderation is rediculous and many good people are lost due to it. People who are true to what they believe and really good models in society and in the fishing community. It just seems like you want a bunch of puppets around nodding their heads saying yes and right and perfect yadda yadda yadda....maybe in a perfect world, not in this one. 

I don't know, maybe I missed something or I'm overreacting, but I think it was unecessary to lock that thread. Now feel free to ban me AGAIN for voicing my opinion!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I feel that this over moderation is rediculous and many good people are lost due to it.


I know of several guys that have left ogf due to this


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Yep, I think it is pretty darn (OOPS I said Darn, sorry!) lame that a thread got locked for NO appearant reason. TOS rules??? Come on Bob, we are adults here and nothing was said that bad in that "pin" thread that you closed. Opinions were being said and heard alike...Isn't that what these discussion boards are about? I guess not. Or are we to conform to "rules" making us "YES" people to the specs of whoever runs this site? No, not everyone agreed with eachother, but things were kept pretty civil if you ask me....So are people not allowed to disagree?
> 
> I feel that this over moderation is rediculous and many good people are lost due to it. People who are true to what they believe and really good models in society and in the fishing community. It just seems like you want a bunch of puppets around nodding their heads says yes and right and perfect yadda yadda yadda....maybe in a perfect world, not in this one.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I missed something or I'm overreacting, but I think it was unecessary to lock that thread. Now feel free to ban me AGAIN for voicing my opinion!


+1 well put


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I know of several guys that have left ogf due to this



As do I, sadly


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree. It's a joke. There was a little cussing but my gosh.

I think it's a power/ego/control thing. I hope I don't get banned lol! 

Like the thread about land on river beds that got locked. Why? Because people express their opinions. I guess we shouldn't debate and all be in agreement with "something," whatever that is


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I never put in my 2¢ on that pin thread because I KNEW it would turn into that. It went south when pinners were generalized as A-holes.....really? That is just stupid. There are plenty of spin/fly guys who you can lump into that catergory also : ) ppl view pinning as an elitist thing but it really is not. It is a blast though and I love it! Completely worth every penny too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> I never put in my 2¢ on that pin thread because I KNEW it would turn into that. It went south when pinners were generalized as A-holes.....really? That is just stupid. There are plenty of spin/fly guys who you can lump into that catergory also : ) ppl view pinning as an elitist thing but it really is not. It is a blast though and I love it! Completely worth every penny too
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well said


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mepps3 said:


> Well said


I agree totally...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I never put in my 2¢ on that pin thread because I KNEW it would turn into that. It went south when pinners were generalized as A-holes.....really? That is just stupid. There are plenty of spin/fly guys who you can lump into that catergory also : ) ppl view pinning as an elitist thing but it really is not. It is a blast though and I love it! Completely worth every penny too
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+1 and this was my first season pinning and a bunch of guys gave me tips and it is a blast as for set ups yeah I may upgrade cause I want to but I got out the door at Erie outfitters for well under 300 bucks rod reel line I was set 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> +1 and this was my first season pinning and a bunch of guys gave me tips and it is a blast as for set ups yeah I may upgrade cause I want to but I got out the door at Erie outfitters for well under 300 bucks rod reel line I was set
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Are center pins generally expensive and what is the difference from a center pin from a fly rod because im eventually going to get a center pin.. you guys are probably sick of answering the same questions


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Yep, I think it is pretty darn (OOPS I said Darn, sorry!) lame that a thread got locked for NO appearant reason. TOS rules??? Come on Bob, we are adults here and nothing was said that bad in that "pin" thread that you closed. Opinions were being said and heard alike...Isn't that what these discussion boards are about? I guess not. Or are we to conform to "rules" making us "YES" people to the specs of whoever runs this site? No, not everyone agreed with eachother, but things were kept pretty civil if you ask me....So are people not allowed to disagree?
> 
> I feel that this over moderation is rediculous and many good people are lost due to it. People who are true to what they believe and really good models in society and in the fishing community. It just seems like you want a bunch of puppets around nodding their heads saying yes and right and perfect yadda yadda yadda....maybe in a perfect world, not in this one.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I missed something or I'm overreacting, but I think it was unecessary to lock that thread. Now feel free to ban me AGAIN for voicing my opinion!


Ive been thinking this for the past year and couldn't get the guts to say it. I read that thread and thought the same thing!!!! SO WHAT if somebody has a little bit of a heated discussion... STeelhead bob is a good guy and has helped me in the past and I like him alot.. But sorry sometimes it seams as though we cant have any more debates and humor.. I mean pretty soon this sites gonna be less ogf and more CHRISTIAN MINGLE!!!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Ive been thinking this for the past year and couldn't get the guts to say it. I read that thread and thought the same thing!!!! SO WHAT if somebody has a little bit of a heated discussion... STeelhead bob is a good guy and has helped me in the past and I like him alot.. But sorry sometimes it seams as though we cant have any more debates and humor.. I mean pretty soon this sites gonna be less ogf and more CHRISTIAN MINGLE!!!!


Yep really can't have opinions on here weak weak weak that is what forums are for give me a break. Really u mods dissagre with a post and it is done good luck with ur site Im out 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> what is the difference from a center pin from a fly rod because im eventually going to get a center pin..


Huge difference between the two, although they look very much the same. Centerpins are fished much more like spinning rigs, but your "driftability" is dramatically enchanced. The nice thing is you can drift so far (like out to the mouth of the lake) so you'll inevitably end up hitting a steel in the mouth. Fly fishing on the other hand ususally means fishing smaller drifts and snaggin some steels woo! Ocaasionally they'll accidentally eat a peice of yarn when you fool them into it it's incredibly satifsying. Also the bait selection has much funnier names.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Huge difference between the two, although they look very much the same. Centerpins are fished much more like spinning rigs, but your "driftability" is dramatically enchanced. The nice thing is you can drift so far (like out to the mouth of the lake) so you'll inevitably end up hitting a steel in the mouth. Fly fishing on the other hand ususally means fishing smaller drifts and snaggin some steels woo! Ocaasionally they'll accidentally eat a peice of yarn when you fool them into it it's incredibly satifsying. Also the bait selection has much funnier names.


LOL!!!!! Awesome explanation!!!! Love it....Whats so funny about a "fly" called Krystal Meth?  .....ah nevermind your point is well taken...


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

There's always steelheadsite


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Its a free site remember? Most people like the free aspect of the site. Have to play by their rules. It would be different if we payed(and maybe the ads would go away)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That thread didn't bother me but if you read it several guys can't argue without violating T.O.S. If you would just use the anotomically correct term instead of the profane abreviation it might have stayed open.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I had to read this thread multiple times because I couldnt believe my eyes. So many of you have a problem with that pin thread getting closed down and then come on to a new thread and complain about it in this unjustifiable and down right rude manner. If thats not enough, you then proceed to single out Rob, and in one case, even attack the mod. squad.

@ The general public: Please allow me to make my general disclaimer before I proceed with my post. I am in no-way employed by, paid by, affilliated with, or associated with OGF in any way. This is a totally un-biased response. I am a common-sense individual, who makes every attempt to live as morally, legally, and ethically as possible. I am a human being, and therefore I do make mistakes just as anyone does. I can also be man enough to admit it. My goal on this post will be to offer a common sense rebuttal to to some of these posts and an opinion that needs to be considered.
Having said that and before any of you decide to retaliate with a pesonal attack on me because of this post, I assure you I have thick enough skin, so dont waste your time on that dead end road. There are indeed TOS rules on this site, and we all agreed to them when we joined. 

@Shutupnfish: You really dont understand why that thread was closed? Rob never said it was closed beacause of the debating, he was suggesting that the thread got closed because of the violation of TOS rules that was spawned on behalf of the debate. What violation? The swearing, simple as that. Those words arent swear words to you?? Fair enough, but this site isn't your property, nor are you a mod., so it isnt your call. Dont like it? leave. Also you said we are all adults here right? Sorry, your wrong. Fact is there are quite a bit of minors using this site, and maybe they or their parents dont want them exposed to that kind of language. (One of the things Shakedown reminded us of at the sticky at the top of this forum posted just less than one year ago) and yet you have to be selfish and inconsiderate enough of those minors and also the paid advertisers on this site and the owners of OGF, to come on here and make a joke of it (oh darn) and then whine about it, and also single out Rob too! You think he likes being the bad guy all the time cleaning up after all these messes? Fact is he doesn't control the TOS Rules either, He just has a job to do so get out of his way, and get over it!

@Shock em: If this is true then the OGF community is better for it.

@OSD: Really? Well put? Coming from a guy who has been banned once already for violation of TOS rules not surprising.

@Lundfish: You agree and think its a joke too huh? The TOS rules are there to ensure that everyone, regardless of age, sex, race, or religion can enjoy and use this site without being offended. Only a little cussing? Rules are rules, and a line has to be drawn somewhere.

@Fred: Weak? Hardly. Again its their site not yours. And trust me they don' t need your good luck wish, they are doing fine without it.

Thanks to all who take the time to read and understand my point.- J.M.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I had to read this thread multiple times because I couldnt believe my eyes. So many of you have a problem with that pin thread getting closed down and then come on to a new thread and complain about it in this unjustifiable and down right rude manner. If thats not enough, you then proceed to single out Rob, and in one case, even attack the mod. squad.
> 
> @ The general public: Please allow me to make my general disclaimer before I proceed with my post. I am in no-way employed by, paid by, affilliated with, or associated with OGF in any way. This is a totally un-biased response. I am a common-sense individual, who makes every attempt to live as morally, legally, and ethically as possible. I am a human being, and therefore I do make mistakes just as anyone does. I can also be man enough to admit it. My goal on this post will be to offer a common sense rebuttal to to some of these posts and an opinion that needs to be considered.
> Having said that and before any of you decide to retaliate with a pesonal attack on me because of this post, I assure you I have thick enough skin, so dont waste your time on that dead end road. There are indeed TOS rules on this site, and we all agreed to them when we joined.
> ...


I agree 100%. 

BTW Rob has done a good job as mod imho.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> LOL!!!!! Awesome explanation!!!! Love it....Whats so funny about a "fly" called Krystal Meth?  .....ah nevermind your point is well taken...


I bought some Krystal meth flies that I plan to use today on the pin. I love using flies as opposed to eggs for steel 

It doesn't look like the rain ruined my chance!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I had to read this thread multiple times because I couldnt believe my eyes. So many of you have a problem with that pin thread getting closed down and then come on to a new thread and complain about it in this unjustifiable and down right rude manner. If thats not enough, you then proceed to single out Rob, and in one case, even attack the mod. squad.
> 
> @ The general public: Please allow me to make my general disclaimer before I proceed with my post. I am in no-way employed by, paid by, affilliated with, or associated with OGF in any way. This is a totally un-biased response. I am a common-sense individual, who makes every attempt to live as morally, legally, and ethically as possible. I am a human being, and therefore I do make mistakes just as anyone does. I can also be man enough to admit it. My goal on this post will be to offer a common sense rebuttal to to some of these posts and an opinion that needs to be considered.
> Having said that and before any of you decide to retaliate with a pesonal attack on me because of this post, I assure you I have thick enough skin, so dont waste your time on that dead end road. There are indeed TOS rules on this site, and we all agreed to them when we joined.
> ...


i to was kinda in your shoes about the thread that got closed. i hadnt read it. but i picked up enough from this thread that i wanted to say a few words myself. 

i dont have a problem with alittle heated debate, but when it gets to the point of name calling or cussing, then its really time to end it. because once the name calling and cussing gets started its just going to go down hill from there.

and when it was said we were all adults, well thats just not true, and i dont mean just the young folks. but even if it were. here on our forum is not the place to be slamming others or calling them names or cussing at them. those things arent a heated debate anymore, there personal. yes we should have the right to dissagree, and post what our dissagreement is. but it can be done in an adult manner. and a true adult can find words thats acceptable to all that are on here. i truly hope i havent offended anyone to the point of calling me names or cussing at me. but so be it. but thats not my intent. this is just my opinion about whats being said here.

when i was a new guy, there was a thread that was alittle heated. and i tried to throw out alittle joke. or that was my intent. puterdude thought i was being out of line and sent me a pm. i explaned to him what i was doing and he was ok with it. and we were friends from then on. i then went back to the thread and told everybody i was sorry about the joke. well the other guys on the thread said they had took it as a joke and nothing wrong with what i posted. i wont just try to antaginize anyone one here. i want you guys as my friends and councelers.this is just my opinion, and if you dissagree with me its ok, but dont get mad at me because we see things alittle differently
sherman


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> I had to read this thread multiple times because I couldnt believe my eyes. So many of you have a problem with that pin thread getting closed down and then come on to a new thread and complain about it in this unjustifiable and down right rude manner. If thats not enough, you then proceed to single out Rob, and in one case, even attack the mod. squad.
> 
> @ The general public: Please allow me to make my general disclaimer before I proceed with my post. I am in no-way employed by, paid by, affilliated with, or associated with OGF in any way. This is a totally un-biased response. I am a common-sense individual, who makes every attempt to live as morally, legally, and ethically as possible. I am a human being, and therefore I do make mistakes just as anyone does. I can also be man enough to admit it. My goal on this post will be to offer a common sense rebuttal to to some of these posts and an opinion that needs to be considered.
> Having said that and before any of you decide to retaliate with a pesonal attack on me because of this post, I assure you I have thick enough skin, so dont waste your time on that dead end road. There are indeed TOS rules on this site, and we all agreed to them when we joined.
> ...


This coming from a guy who slandered me in a PM a while back! I have nothing to say to you...your actions have already spoke louder than any swear words can.

Nothing persoanl agaisnt Bob...its just the whole idea of a dicussion forum and what it has become here. Swearwords can easily be censored by the site admins, so if they sincerely don't want youths seeing the stuff, why aren't actions being taken to censor them electronically?? Just another excuse if you ask me. 

Is it not evident that a lot of members here agree that the overmoderation and power trips are a bit extreme here?? And quit trying to divert the true issue at hand here by focusing on potential youth that may be watching....this is about threads being locked or closed because "someone" does not like the direction it is going or "someone" does not agree with what is being said. Cronies is what I see. Just look at the responses to what many have been wanting to say, but only one had the guts to. Continue on your little puppet fantasy world. I'm going fishing!

p.s. - I totally agree with the above post, but in the thread in question, I saw no name calling, slander or language that was directed at anyone or taken out of context...it has gotten to the point that moderators lock threads because of what they THINK may happen or by what the gestapo is anticipating. Whatever, I'm done with this....and it only seems to happen most in this steelhead forum....wonder why?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob was 100% right on for closing that thread. It violated the TOS with the name calling (let alone the abbreviated language) of guys who use certain piece of equipment to fish. The poster asked for opinions on the gear, not the people who use them, and was rewarded with language that violates the TOS.

OGF has never forbidden differing opinions, provided those discussions are handled with respect to those involved. We actually encourage healthy debate, and it's the responsibility of those taking part in such to do so within the parameters of our TOS. 

As for the members who leave OGF due to our moderation policies...we can't please everyone, and we realize that. I get PM's all the time from guys that praise our policies and how we handle them, because we don't tolerate the name calling, and language that pops up from time to time. So fellas, it works both ways.

Bob and the other mods do a thankless job here, and are motivated by one thing and one thing only...what's best for the membership. Looking at the growth in both membership, and the amount of posts on the site, and how small our list of problems are with 31k members is, I'd say they are doing a great job...along with the bulk of our members that respect the TOS.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Outright censorship of words wouldn't go over well, at all. 

Plus, the language in this case was abbreviated, which a word filter wouldn't pick up anyways.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I had to read this thread multiple times because I couldnt believe my eyes. So many of you have a problem with that pin thread getting closed down and then come on to a new thread and complain about it in this unjustifiable and down right rude manner. If thats not enough, you then proceed to single out Rob, and in one case, even attack the mod. squad.
> 
> @ The general public: Please allow me to make my general disclaimer before I proceed with my post. I am in no-way employed by, paid by, affilliated with, or associated with OGF in any way. This is a totally un-biased response. I am a common-sense individual, who makes every attempt to live as morally, legally, and ethically as possible. I am a human being, and therefore I do make mistakes just as anyone does. I can also be man enough to admit it. My goal on this post will be to offer a common sense rebuttal to to some of these posts and an opinion that needs to be considered.
> Having said that and before any of you decide to retaliate with a pesonal attack on me because of this post, I assure you I have thick enough skin, so dont waste your time on that dead end road. There are indeed TOS rules on this site, and we all agreed to them when we joined.
> ...


Golly jeez, I'm sorry Paw.

*Stands with tail between legs*


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> @Shock em: If this is true then the OGF community is better for it.


Not necessarily. I will agree with you that OGF is better in regards to many of the members that have left (we all know there have been some real winners here), BUT.... I know of several guys that I have met here on the site that refuse to ever visit it again. They were guys that would provide good, quality information/reports. Guys that wouldn't hesitate to offer an open seat on their boat. Guys who would tell you what was working for the eyes, perch, or whatever they were fishing for. They were guys that had never been banned from the site. Im talking good quality people that I am still fortunate to be aquainted with. These guys would voice their opinions on matters (in a professional, courteous manner that did not break any TOS) and would receive "grief" for a lack of better words, from Mods and sometimes other members. Granted I cannot verify what was said through PM's and the like, but these guys left OGF because they could not speak openly on many of the threads that would come up. IMHO, OGF is on the losing end when people like that leave.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I had to read this thread multiple times because I couldnt believe my eyes. So many of you have a problem with that pin thread getting closed down and then come on to a new thread and complain about it in this unjustifiable and down right rude manner. If thats not enough, you then proceed to single out Rob, and in one case, even attack the mod. squad.
> 
> @ The general public: Please allow me to make my general disclaimer before I proceed with my post. I am in no-way employed by, paid by, affilliated with, or associated with OGF in any way. This is a totally un-biased response. I am a common-sense individual, who makes every attempt to live as morally, legally, and ethically as possible. I am a human being, and therefore I do make mistakes just as anyone does. I can also be man enough to admit it. My goal on this post will be to offer a common sense rebuttal to to some of these posts and an opinion that needs to be considered.
> Having said that and before any of you decide to retaliate with a pesonal attack on me because of this post, I assure you I have thick enough skin, so dont waste your time on that dead end road. There are indeed TOS rules on this site, and we all agreed to them when we joined.
> ...


@ Nforkoutfitters


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think many people realize that this is a business. It has rules. It's not a personal message board that you own and can do whatever you want with. They earn revenue from the ads here. You signed and agreed to the rules when you registered.

So to come out and cry fowl about your opinion or interpretation of the rules is your right, but if you don't play by the rules, it's their right to close a thread and do whatever they see fit.

As Nfork says... You can always go and start your own forum. 

I have to say this. I've been doing Internet marketing for over 15-years. I've been on thousands of forums, across hundreds of different industries. I've even run a few of them in my time. I've seen this type of thing happen hundreds of times is my point. And the moderators here are doing their job well, believe me.

I'm amazed that a bunch of guys who live and fish in the same area can't just play by the rules and get along. Amazed. Who has time for the drama? On this forum? We're talking about fishing, not politics. Amazed.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Not necessarily. I will agree with you that OGF is better in regards to many of the members that have left (we all know there have been some real winners here), BUT.... I know of several guys that I have met here on the site that refuse to ever visit it again. They were guys that would provide good, quality information/reports. Guys that wouldn't hesitate to offer an open seat on their boat. Guys who would tell you what was working for the eyes, perch, or whatever they were fishing for. They were guys that had never been banned from the site. Im talking good quality people that I am still fortunate to be aquainted with. These guys would voice their opinions on matters (in a professional, courteous manner that did not break any TOS) and would receive "grief" for a lack of better words, from Mods and sometimes other members. Granted I cannot verify what was said through PM's and the like, but these guys left OGF because they could not speak openly on many of the threads that would come up. IMHO, OGF is on the losing end when people like that leave.


Well said.


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Thought this was a fishing forum, not one on TOS vs 1st Amendment.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Dejavu. 

Just like sour members of years (and sites) gone by.

If you don't like the food, find another restaurant.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

monkfish said:


> I don't think many people realize that this is a business. It has rules. It's not a personal message board that you own and can do whatever you want with. They earn revenue from the ads here. You signed and agreed to the rules when you registered.
> 
> So to come out and cry fowl about your opinion or interpretation of the rules is your right, but if you don't play by the rules, it's their right to close a thread and do whatever they see fit.
> 
> ...


Ur right it is a biz but as any other biz it had to have clients to attract advertising no clients no advertising no money 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

All things considered, I think Rob does the best he can when moderating the forums he is tasked with looking at. It is a thankless job and I think he does a fine job.

I have gone rounds with some guys on here in the past. It got heated and I got drawn into the drama online, so I understand how this stuff snowballs. This year I took a different approach.

A lot less posting on forums in general, and getting back to what it was that I enjoyed doing. More fishing, less forum posting, and less worrying about this type of stuff. I must admit that OGF is like crack. It is hard to get off of, but let me tell you, when I left the drama at the keyboard and got back to what we all have a passion for, it has paid off and I am happier for it.

Looking forward to a great spring fishing experience. See ya all on the water.

-KSU


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> Ur right it is a biz but as any other biz it had to have clients to attract advertising no clients no advertising no money
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


By your logic, if you really disagree with the moderation, your only option is to leave to make an impact. 

There is no protection of the 1st amendment at a private business such as a forum. You have every right in the world to say whatever you want within reason. HOWEVER, it is within their rights of expression to delete the post and ban you. You don't have a constitutional right to be on OGF chatting about steelhead, lol. The founding fathers really didn't care about steelhead, actually - they hadn't made it past the Mississippi, let alone all the way to the pacific northwest. 

I'm really not sure what causes these threads. It's not like the moderators are suddenly going to come over to your point of view and let you flame each other endlessly, no matter how many of these threads they are. To do so would drive away the customers they need for the ad revenue. If every person who came in the steelhead forum got called an *expletive censored* newb, how many would stick around this site?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

My personal observation, there is a huge PINK elephant in the room when it comes to Steelhead Fishing...I hate to say it...but there are probably many newbies who would never dare post a question because of some of the threads they have seen...

In regards to the forum itself and some of the members...Just check the stickys at the top of the page!!! What an awesome collection of resources for a new angler....

Now in regards other members....whoever they are....there is a bandwagon that is parked on the fringe....An inexperienced angler starts a thread...maybe asking for a little bit too much information, maybe looking for a shortcut...or maybe he just is not very computer savy and a friend recommended the forum....just don't know for sure...anyway....post goes up. Somebody jumps in the bandwagon...grabs the reigns....patronizing, sarcastic response follows...because they know that at least 4-5 others will hop on...there is strength in numbers after all....

In all seriousness, the pursuit of Steel is different than any other species I have ever seen. With the limited public access, the crowds, and the very factors that success depends on. It is susceptible to some serious emotion....passion even. Both good and bad!!!

You can go on any other species forum on this board and ask a question about a lake, technique, a specific spot, and you are more then likely to get an educated, helpful answer....Pretty sure your odds are not so good doing that in the Steelhead Forum...any Steelhead Forum....Many of the TOS's I have read even include that if you post a picture with a recognizable landmark...your photo will be removed!!!! Specific rivers and creeks are taboo unless officially stocked. Thats pretty serious....and different.... 

The point of this is...Moderators have a thankless job for the most part...I think that the nature of steelhead pursuit make it even more so...In my opinion the language(though it is against the rules) is not so much an issue as the generalized attacks or name calling of anglers because of what they choose to fish with...that does nothing but create unfair stereotypes and contribute nothing to the forum except more name calling....I have logged as many hours as I could this year on the rivers and streams up north...and I have yet to meet anyone I would not want to meet or talk to again....Then Again, I would much rather focus on that...Good Luck out there....


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Well said Mepps, now can we get back to some fishing reports


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed, and back to fishing we go 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

